# How about a "Random Food Pic" thread



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I will start.

Tonite's supper:Gnocchi,Turkey Breast Tenderloins, and Salad.


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Dude, that is what I talking about. Looks like mighty fine eating there.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Is that grated coconut on the gnocchi, or what, exactly? Looks dang good to me! Did you marinate the turkey? I usually marinate mine in a citrus marinade.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

sprtsracer said:


> Is that grated coconut on the gnocchi, or what, exactly? Looks dang good to me! Did you marinate the turkey? I usually marinate mine in a citrus marinade.


Nope it is Jenny-O pre packaged. Stuff is so good and easy to deal with, we have about quit doing our own. There are several varieties out there and in pork loin as well. The stuff on thr gnocchi is grated Parm.

Thanks Y'all.


----------

